# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  SOS POUR LES CHIENS ERRANTS DE BOSNIE-HERZEGOVINE

## Léanna

*Les amendements ont été votés hier, 5 décembre 2013 à la Chambre des Députés. Mais ils doivent 
encore passer par deux votes à la Chambre des Peuples de Bosnie-Herzégovine.**

Il faut donc s'il vous plait continuer à envoyer des mails aux députés européens, ambassades, média, etc..**
Vous trouverez les lettres-types à envoyer dans ce post.
**
J'AI AJOUTE UNE NOUVELLE LETTRE, traduction d'une lettre parue sur le site "In Memory of Vucko" : LETTRE-TYPE N°1 BIS destinée aux députés européens, à la DGAL, à l'ambassade de France si vous avez déjà envoyé la lettre-type N°1, merci.

Si vous l'avez déjà fait mais sans réponse, s'il vous plait, écrivez-leur à nouveau.

MERCI

**D'AUTRE PART UNE PETITION SUR AVAAZ A SIGNER ET DIFFUSER SVP :
https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition...MENTS_TO_THEI/
**
Et si vous le souhaitez, il y a également des liens vers d'autres pétitions à signer en bas de cette page.
**
**
SOS ! MERCI DE PRENDRE QUELQUES INSTANTS POUR EFFECTUER CES ACTIONS EXTREMEMENT URGENTES POUR LES CHIENS ERRANTS EN BOSNIE-HERZEGOVINE QUI RISQUENT DETRE ATROCEMENT TUES.*

_Il existe déjà un post pour les  pétitions concernant ce sujet, mais ce post est différent, car il s'agit  maintenant d'envoyer des mails._*
*
En effet, jai récemment lu que leuthanasie des chiens errants de Bosnie-Herzégovine risque dêtre autorisée avec lamendement de la loi sur les animaux le 20 novembre prochain (repoussé au 5 décembre, ils ont été votés le 5 décembre 2013 par la Chambre des Députés et  doivent maintenant subir deux nouvelles relectures et votes avant d'être  officiellement légiférés). Cela créerait un véritable désastre pour ces animaux qui seraient tués massivement et de manière insupportable. 
Pour plus d'infos, consulter le site anglophone "In Memory of Vucko" :

http://inmemoryofvucko.org/

Jai déjà signé diverses pétitions sur le sujet, mais cest devenu extrêmement urgent, car la réponse du premier vote pour amender la loi a malheureusement été « oui », la seconde relecture a eu lieue le 20 novembre, mais n'ayant pas obtenu la majorité, le vote est maintenant repoussé au 5 décembre 

*Laction très urgente à effectuer maintenant selon ce site, est décrire aux différentes autorités en Bosnie-Herzégovine, à notre ambassade sur place et aux députés européens. Jai ajouté également le ministre de lagriculture, ainsi que la* *Direction générale de lalimentation (DGAL) qui a en charge la réglementation relative à la santé et à la protection des animaux délevage ou domestiques.*

*Vous trouverez donc ci-dessous 2 lettres-types à envoyer* (jai trouvé celle en anglais sur le site « In Memory of Vucko », et celle en français est grosso modo une traduction dune de ces lettres).

Nhésitez pas à personnaliser les lettres si vous le souhaitez.
*Pour tous ceux qui écrivent et personnalisent les lettres : TRES IMPORTANT :* *SURTOUT RESTEZ TOUJOURS TRES POLIS ET COURTOIS.
**La discussion calme et tempérée, dans le respect de tous, est le seul garant d'un échange mutuel effectif et bénéfique.*

*Dautre part, il est écrit sur le site "In Memory of Vucko" qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à alerter les associations de protection animale et les média sur ces amendements à la loi sur les animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine* afin quils puissent intervenir pour demander que ces changements dans la loi ne soient pas votés.

De plus, pour ceux qui nont pas signé les pétitions, voici le site qui donne des liens vers les pétitions : http://inmemoryofvucko.org/petitions/

Il  y a également un appel aux dons à cette adresse pour aider à faire campagne sur place :

http://www.youcaring.com/other/stop-kill-law-in-bosnia-herzegovina-/100887

*
SVP DIFFUSEZ*

MERCI BEAUCOUP

*
LA LETTRE N°1 est* *à envoyer (en changeant simplement lentête à chaque fois puis en copiant-collant la lettre-type n°1 qui se trouve à la suite de ces adresses mails si vous le souhaitez, et sans oublier de mettre vos noms,à la fin)* *:*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
·         *Le Ministre de lAgriculture :* *ENVOYER LA LETTRE-TYPE N° 1 et si déjà fait la LETTRE-TYPE N° 1 BIS , merci

*soit par courrier (préférable si possible) à : 
*Monsieur le ministre de lagriculture de lagroalimentaire et de la forêt 
78, rue de Varenne 
75349 Paris 07 SP*

soit par mail via ce formulaire de contact:  http://agriculture.gouv.fr/Si-la-FAQ...pond-pas-a-vos 

*Entête :* 
*A lattention de :* 
*Monsieur Stéphane LE FOLL, Ministre de lAgriculture, de lAgroalimentaire et de la Forêt*
*Monsieur le Ministre,* 
*-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

·         *Lambassadeur de France en Bosnie-Herzégovine : * *ENVOYER LA LETTRE-TYPE N° 1 et si déjà fait la LETTRE-TYPE N°1 BIS*, *merci*

sarajevo.consulaire@diplomatie.gouv.fr

*Entête :*
*Monsieur lAmbassadeur,*
*             ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

·         *La DGAL (direction générale de lalimentation) qui a en charge la réglementation relative à la santé et à la protection des animaux délevage ou domestiques (vous pouvez envoyer soit en mail groupé soit un mail séparé pour chacune des trois personnes indiquées ci-dessous si vous pouvez) :* *ENVOYER LA LETTRE-TYPE N° 1* *et si déjà fait la LETTRE-TYPE N° 1 BIS,* *merci*

patrick.dehaumont@agriculture.gouv.fr, jean-luc.angot@agriculture.gouv.fr, jerome.languille@agriculture.gouv.fr 

*Entête :*
*Monsieur,*

*               ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
·         *Les députés européens :* *ENVOYER LA LETTRE-TYPE N°1 et si déjà fait, la LETTRE-TYPE N°1 BIS, merci*

*Pour trouver le contact mail de son député et lui renvoyer également un mail individuel :* 
http://www.europarl.europa.eu/meps/en/map.html#


francois.alfonsi@europarl.europa.eu, eric.andrieu@europarl.europa.eu, sophie.auconie@europarl.europa.eu, jean-pierre.audy@europarl.europa.eu, sandrine.belier@europarl.europa.eu, malika.benarab-attou@europarl.europa.eu, jean-luc.bennahmias@europarl.europa.eu, pervenche.beres@europarl.europa.eu, nora.berra@europarl.europa.eu, jean-paul.besset@europarl.europa.eu, jean-jacob.bicep@europarl.europa.eu, philippe.boulland@europarl.europa.eu, jose.bove@europarl.europa.eu, alain.cadec@europarl.europa.eu, francoise.castex@europarl.europa.eu, jean-marie.cavada@europarl.europa.eu, yves.cochet@europarl.europa.eu, daniel.cohn-bendit@europarl.europa.eu, jean-louis.cottigny@europarl.europa.eu, arnaud.danjean@europarl.europa.eu, michel.dantin@europarl.europa.eu, rachida.dati@europarl.europa.eu, joseph.daul@europarl.europa.eu, karima.delli@europarl.europa.eu, marielle.desarnez@europarl.europa.eu, harlem.desir@europarl.europa.eu, christine.deveyrac@europarl.europa.eu, helene.flautre@europarl.europa.eu, gaston.franco@europarl.europa.eu, marielle.gallo@europarl.europa.eu, jean-paul.gauzes@europarl.europa.eu, sylvie.goulard@europarl.europa.eu, catherine.greze@europarl.europa.eu, nathalie.griesbeck@europarl.europa.eu, francoise.grossetete@europarl.europa.eu, sylvie.guillaume@europarl.europa.eu, jacky.henin@europarl.europa.eu, liem.hoangngoc@europarl.europa.eu, brice.hortefeux@europarl.europa.eu, yannick.jadot@europarl.europa.eu, eva.joly@europarl.europa.eu, philippe.juvin@europarl.europa.eu, nicole.kiil-nielsen@europarl.europa.eu, alain.lamassoure@europarl.europa.eu, agnes.lebrun@europarl.europa.eu, constance.legrip@europarl.europa.eu, patrick.lehyaric@europarl.europa.eu, corinne.lepage@europarl.europa.eu, veronique.mathieuhouillon@europarl.europa.eu, jean-luc.melenchon@europarl.europa.eu, elisabeth.morinchartier@europarl.europa.eu, younous.omarjee@europarl.europa.eu, gilles.pargneaux@europarl.europa.eu, maurice.ponga@europarl.europa.eu, franck.proust@europarl.europa.eu, dominique.riquet@europarl.europa.eu, michele.rivasi@europarl.europa.eu, jean.roatta@europarl.europa.eu, robert.rochefort@europarl.europa.eu, tokia.saifi@europarl.europa.eu, marie-therese.sanchez-schmid@europarl.europa.eu, michele.striffler@europarl.europa.eu, isabelle.thomas@europarl.europa.eu, patrice.tirolien@europarl.europa.eu, catherine.trautmann@europarl.europa.eu, marie-christine.vergiat@europarl.europa.eu, bernadette.vergnaud@europarl.europa.eu, dominique.vlasto@europarl.europa.eu, henri.weber@europarl.europa.eu, karim.zeribi@europarl.europa.eu 


*Entête :*
*Madame la Députée Européenne, Monsieur le Député Européen,*

   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
· *Son Député à l'Assemblée Nationale :*

pour trouver son député parmi la liste des 577 députés, et lui envoyer un mail : 
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/qu...legislature=14
*
Entête :* 
*Monsieur le Député,
*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LETTRE-TYPE N° 1 :*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
METTRE ICI LENTETE
_
        Je vous écris parce que la Bosnie-Herzégovine envisage dapporter des amendements à sa loi concernant les animaux, amendements qui auraient des conséquences terribles pour les chiens errants. 
          La proposition concernant ces changements a subi un vote lors dune seconde lecture dans la Chambre des Députés le 5 décembre 2013 : 20 ont voté "oui", 14 "non" et 7 se sont abstenus. Mais les amendements doivent maintenant être soutenus par la Chambre des Peuples et vont  donc subir deux relectures et donc deux nouveaux votes avant d'être officiellement  légiférés. 
Le 30 décembre 2013, la Commission  Constitutionnelle-Juridique de la Chambre des Peuples de  Bosnie-Herzégovine a, quant à elle, refusé ces amendements « meurtriers » à la loi sur la  protection des animaux, et insisté pour que le  Conseil des Ministres, le gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine, prépare un  plan daction pour appliquer la loi actuelle. 
Mais ceci ne constitue absolument pas le vote final quant à la loi. 
En effet, la première lecture des  amendements dans la Chambre des Peuples aura lieu au mois de février.
 Cest pourquoi je vous demande sil vous plait, dexhorter le gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine à ne pas changer la loi existante mais plutôt de commencer à lappliquer.
La loi actuelle de protection des animaux est en fait une bonne loi tout à fait exécutable. (Pour une traduction complète en anglais de cette loi, vous pouvez vous référer à ce PDF : http://inmemoryofvucko.files.wordpre...erzegovina.pdf).
        Jusquà présent, seul le gouvernement italien était intervenu pour les chiens errants de Bosnie-Herzégovine. En effet, lambassadeur italien en Bosnie, Monsieur Ruggero Corrias, a demandé aux hommes politiques de Bosnie-Herzégovine de commencer à appliquer lactuelle loi et de ne pas lamender. (Sil vous plait, veuillez bien consulter larticle de La Stampa à ce sujet : http://www.lastampa.it/2013/10/24/so...wI/pagina.html). Le 3 décembre 2013, plusieurs députés européens polonais ont signé une lettre adressée aux autorités bosniennes afin de leur demander de ne pas voter ces amendements. Vous trouverez le pdf de cette lettre à cette adresse : http://www.sidonia.pl/files/4xii13.pdf .
        Je vous demande donc sil vous plait dagir afin que notre gouvernement suive lexemple italien, et de ces députés européens polonais.  Si les changements proposés prennent effet, les chiens errants seront euthanasiés quinze jours après leur arrivée à la fourrière (ou « refuge gouvernemental »). Alors que cela peut sembler être un moyen efficace de gérer une population danimaux errants en plein essor, cela est en réalité complètement inhumain. En effet, en Bosnie-Herzégovine, l « euthanasie » est accomplie en frappant et en matraquant les animaux, ou encore avec des injections deau de Javel et dautres méthodes qui peuvent sassimiler à de la torture (laissés mourir de faim, brûlés, enterrés vivants).
        Dautre part, les études concernant les populations de chiens et de chats errants indiquent de façon unanime que leuthanasie nest PAS la manière la plus efficace de contrôler leurs populations. Leuthanasie traite seulement le symptôme et non pas la cause du problème, et namène en aucun cas une solution sur le long terme. 
        Bien sûr, il existe des solutions bien plus humaines, plus justes et internationalement reconnues pour gérer les populations de chiens errants, en particulier les programmes de capture-stérilisation-relâche (Trap-Neuter-Return) qui sont de loin bien plus efficaces.  Les associations daide aux animaux ont aidé en Bosnie-Herzégovine, comme dans dautres pays, à contrôler les populations de chiens des rues, et il existe de nombreux exemples de succès. Par exemple, lONG britannique Dogs Trusts a réalisé un programme de stérilisation de 3000 chiens en juin 2013. Or, si les nouveaux amendements à la loi sur les animaux sont appliqués, il y a de très fortes chances pour que ces 3000 chiens soient emmenés dans des fourrières et « euthanasiés ».     Veuillez également noter sil vous plait, que les fonds versés dans les fourrières sont généralement mal employés et quaucun de ces fonds nest attribué au soin des chiens. D'ailleurs, les conditions dans la plupart de ces refuges sont terribles, avec des chiens laissés pendant plusieurs jours sans nourriture, ni eau, ni soins d'aucune sorte.
      En ce moment même, le refuge de Praca (Praca Shelter) à Sarajevo est sous le coup dune investigation concernant la façon dont les fonds  BAM 1,000,000.00 (500,000 ou $ 700,000)  sont en réalité utilisés. 
        Il est de notoriété publique parmi les défenseurs des animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine que les fourrières (ou refuges publics) sont utilisés pour le blanchiment dargent.  Si les changements proposés à la loi pour les animaux sont mis en uvre, cela signifiera simplement quil sera plus facile pour les refuges/fourrières de continuer  à recevoir un afflux de chiens, les tuant de la manière la moins chère possible (donc de façon inhumaine), et en utilisant largent ailleurs, non pas pour les chiens.
        Je madresse à vous également dun point de vue humain. Les animaux sont des êtres vivants sensibles, et ils ressentent la douleur et la souffrance.  De plus, des millions de citoyens dans notre pays, mais aussi en Europe et dans le monde entier aiment les animaux et souhaitent quils soient traités avec respect.    
*Cest pourquoi je vous demande sil vous plait, de vous joindre à lItalie, aux députés européens polonais et aux défenseurs de la cause animale afin de condamner publiquement les changements proposés à la loi concernant les animaux et de demander au gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine et aux délégués de la Chambre des Peuples de* *respecter la décision de la Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique de la Chambre des Peuples afin que les amendements proposés soient rejetés, et que les dispositions de la loi actuelle soient appliquées.*

        Je vous remercie beaucoup de lattention que vous porterez à ce sujet urgent.

        Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer l'expression de ma plus haute considération,

NOM, LIEU, PAYS
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
   --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
LETTRE-TYPE N° 1  BIS :*

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------_
_METTRE ICI LENTETE

        Depuis un certain temps en Bosnie-Herzégovine, lhystérie collective à propos des animaux errants a été systématiquement créée par une continuelle propagande médiatique et politique. Cette dernière a pour but dattirer lattention du public sur ce sujet afin de détourner les citoyens de problèmes plus urgents : le chômage, la mauvaise situation économique, le crime organisé, la corruption, léchec des institutions à appliquer les lois, le taux de criminalité qui augmente sans cesse. 

      Lattention du public est donc dirigée à la place vers ceux qui ne peuvent pas se défendre, ceux qui ne sont pas coupables davoir été abandonnés et ceux qui sont eux-mêmes victimes dun système défectueux et corrompu en Bosnie-Herzégovine : la population danimaux errants.

     Cette population danimaux errants en pleine croissance, qui a été causée par les hommes, a été médiatisée comme étant un « problème de lanimal ».

     Pendant des mois, certains partis politiques et média ont répandu la haine envers les chiens errants en particulier, et provoquent intentionnellement peur et haine à leur encontre. Les autorités en Bosnie-Herzégovine ne sont pratiquement pas intéressées de trouver une solution pour réduire la population danimaux errants dune manière humaine.

     Le grand nombre danimaux errants dans les rues de Bosnie-Herzégovine est une conséquence directe dun échec à appliquer la loi de protection animale existante. Cest un fait quun nombre de chiens errants en hausse dans les rues est toujours une conséquence directe de léchec de lapplication de mesures préventives qui sont prévues dans la loi de protection animale.

     Et au lieu de prendre des dispositions pour appliquer la loi, une proposition pour changer et amender la loi sur la protection des animaux a été faite par Nermina Zaimović  Uzunović, membre de la Chambre des Députés de lAssemblée Parlementaire et membre du Parti Social-Démocrate. Ces amendements contiennent des clauses primitives et inhumaines concernant leuthanasie des animaux errants en bonne santé qui sont placés dans les refuges, sils ne sont pas adoptés sous 14 jours.
*
Cette clause nest ni exécutable ni conseillée en pratique à cause des raisons suivantes :* 
  1)      Leuthanasie règle seulement les symptômes mais pas les causes des problèmes de population animale errante. Cela ne conduira pas à une gestion de la population et on ne doit pas compter sur cette pratique comme unique réponse au problème. Lobjectif mis sur leuthanasie de chiens errants en bonne santé est dirigé sur la conséquence, pas sur la cause du problème. Si les causes qui mènent à labandon des animaux ne sont pas résolues, le problème continuera. Si ceux qui sont responsables de lapplication de la loi de protection des animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine, ainsi que les média et les partis politiques se concentrent uniquement sur les conséquences et non pas sur les causes, le problème des animaux errants ne sera résolu par aucune méthode.
  2)      Leuthanasie utilisée comme une manière de gérer la population danimaux abandonnés est cinq fois plus chère que lapplication de programmes de Capture- Stérilisation-Retour sur site (TNR / CNR : catch - spay/neuter - release) et la construction de refuges pour les animaux errants (qui devraient avoir pour fonction ladoption des animaux errants). Cela signifie-t-il quil y a de largent pour tuer les animaux errants, mais quil ny a pas dargent pour appliquer la loi de protection des animaux existante ? Les amendements proposés nexposent pas de plan de financement et noffrent pas de solutions pour économiser de largent non plus. Les coûts de leuthanasie sont 30% supérieurs à ceux de la stérilisation.
  3)      Nulle part dans le monde leuthanasie a résolu le problème des chiens errants pour quelque temps que ce soit.  4)      En Bosnie-Herzégovine, comme dans dautres endroits du monde, il ny a pas de système qui résolve efficacement et sans conséquences sur lenvironnement le problème de la grande quantité de déchets biologiques qui résulteraient dune euthanasie massive. Les amendements proposés à la loi de protection des animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine nincluent aucun mécanisme qui permettrait au pays denlever le grand nombre de cadavres danimaux morts, et pas de disposition pour financer un tel projet non plus.  
*
En pratique, que signifie lapplication de ces amendements proposés à la loi sur la protection des animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine?*
       Cette proposition a pour but de donner carte blanche au massacre des animaux errants, et de commodément mettre de côté quatre années dinaction concernant lapplication de lactuelle loi sur la protection des animaux. La loi existante comprend des clauses pour lidentification et lenregistrement des propriétaires de chiens. Les propriétaires irresponsables qui abandonnent leurs chiens et les propriétaires qui refusent de stériliser leurs animaux laissés en liberté sont parmi les causes principales du problème de la population de chiens errants. Lauteure des nouveaux amendements na ni mentionné ces problématiques, ni proposé un plan pour améliorer lapplication des clauses existantes. Cela signifie que le problème continuera de se produire : la cause est ignorée et seulement le résultat est traité.       De plus, cette proposition retire la responsabilité pour linaction mentionnée ci-dessus des niveaux inférieurs du gouvernement, la profession vétérinaire, les inspecteurs et la police, une responsabilité et son application qui sont manifestement et précisément prévues par la loi sur la protection des animaux actuelles.
       Il était clair même pour la députée qui a proposé les nouvelles clauses controversées et pour son parti politique que lapplication des clauses de leuthanasie des animaux errants en bonne santé est techniquement et financièrement impossible. Les pratiques deuthanasies humaines (et compatissantes) sont coûteuses  cela nécessite des professionnels qualifiés et des médicaments chers. Il est de notoriété publique que les chiens dans les refuges (ou fourrières) sont euthanasiés de manière inhumaine, dun nombre de façons qui comprennent « le tabassage ». Les images dautres refuges dEtat montrent des chiens affamés et des cadavres de chiens laissés au milieu des vivants. 

     Les nouveaux amendements sont destinés à dissimuler les massacres des animaux errants qui se produiront. Les amendements proposés font clairement apparaître des incohérences. Par exemple, gardant lobligation dinvestir dans la stérilisation massive des chiens, mais également dictant des allocations obligatoires de fonds pour euthanasier les mêmes chiens. 

     La loi de protection des animaux existante est une loi absolument exécutoire et fonctionnelle, mais elle nest pas appliquée à cause dintérêts politiques. Quatre années après ladoption et lentrée en vigueur de la loi de protection des animaux, il y a eu des obstructions continuelles à sa mise en uvre.  De plus, dénormes quantités de capitaux ont été blanchis à travers les soi-disant refuges pour animaux errants, dont les propriétaires, les directeurs et les administrateurs sont des gens proches des autorités municipales locales.

     La construction de refuges pour animaux errants est, en fait, supposée avoir été terminée dans toutes les villes depuis mai 2010. Ils ne sont pas terminés. Les nouveaux amendements proposés fourniront un revenu pour terminer le travail qui aurait dû être accompli il y a trois ans : les chiens seront tués de manière inhumaine dans le but de permettre de rediriger lutilisation de largent pour construire des refuges. En outre, les nouveaux refuges continueront bien évidemment à être complètement inadapté à la santé et au bien-être des chiens qui y seront gardés, comme cela a été certifié en ce qui concerne les refuges existants partout dans le pays, quils soient neufs ou anciens.

     De plus, lUnion Européenne fournit au gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine plusieurs millions deuros daide financière chaque année. Lallocation pour 2012 était denviron 107.8 millions deuros. Notre compréhension des conditions attachées à ces aides financières est quil y a une condition nécessaire au pays destinataire de respecter les lois de lUnion Européenne, ce qui inclue les lois concernant le bien-être animal.

     Si laide financière européenne est trompée, pourquoi les personnes payant des impôts en Europe devraient-elles soutenir un régime qui na aucune intention de faire respecter nos critères de bien-être animal et qui cherche à devenir un membre de lUnion Européenne dans un futur proche ? Que se passe-t-il ici, avec des millions deuros gaspillés et la souffrance animale associée ? 

      Lors du vote sur les amendements proposés à la loi sur la protection des animaux qui a été tenue le 5 décembre 2013 : 20 députés ont voté "oui", 14 "non" et 7 se sont abstenus.
      Les amendements ont donc été votés par la Chambre des Députés, mais doivent maintenant encore être soutenus par la Chambre des Peuples et vont donc subir deux nouvelles relectures et donc deux nouveaux votes avant d'être officiellement légiférés.

Le 30 décembre 2013, la Commission  Constitutionnelle-Juridique de la Chambre des Peuples de  Bosnie-Herzégovine a, quant à elle,  refusé ces amendements « meurtriers » à la loi sur la  protection des  animaux, et insisté pour que le  Conseil des Ministres, le gouvernement  de Bosnie-Herzégovine, prépare un  plan daction pour appliquer la loi  actuelle. 
Mais ceci ne constitue absolument pas le vote final quant à la loi. 
En effet, la première lecture des  amendements dans la Chambre des Peuples aura lieu au mois de février.

     Si les amendements proposés sont définitivement votés, il y aura des conséquences négatives significatives pour les chiens errants dans le pays, offrant des chemins faciles vers une « euthanasie » continuellement inhumaine des chiens errants en bonne santé (même ceux qui ont déjà bénéficié des programmes de stérilisation !) et une mauvaise utilisation continuelle des fonds destinés aux chiens errants.

 Pouvez-vous s'il vous plait soulever ces problèmes avec vos homologues en Bosnie-Herzégovine, et au Parlement, et débattre de pourquoi cette situation semble continuer sans être traitée ?      
 
*     Une pression internationale immédiate sur les députés du Parlement de Bosnie-Herzégovine qui sont pour cette « loi meurtrière » (dont les membres de la Chambre des Peuples qui sont maintenant en charge du vote) est extrêmement importante dans le but de les inciter à changer dattitude envers les amendements proposés, et de chercher, plutôt, à appliquer toutes les clauses de ce qui est une très bonne loi pour les animaux, la loi actuelle.*

Je madresse à  vous également dun point de vue humain. Les animaux sont des êtres  vivants sensibles, et ils ressentent la douleur et la souffrance.  De  plus, des millions de citoyens dans notre pays, mais aussi en Europe et  dans le monde entier aiment les animaux et souhaitent quils soient  traités avec respect.    *
Cest pourquoi, je vous demande sil vous  plait, de condamner publiquement les changements proposés à la loi  concernant les animaux et d'exhorter  le gouvernement de  Bosnie-Herzégovine et les délégués de la Chambre des Peuples à respecter la décision de la Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique de la Chambre des Peuples afin que les amendements proposés soient rejetés, et que les dispositions de la loi actuelle soient appliquées.*

        Je vous remercie beaucoup de lattention que vous porterez à ce sujet urgent.

        Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer l'expression de ma plus haute considération,

PRENOM, NOM, LIEU
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LETTRE-TYPE N°2 : 

. pour lEurogroupe pour les animaux (Animal Welfare Intergroup) et pour le président de l'OIE (World Organization for Animal Health)* (vous pouvez envoyer soit en mail groupé soit un mail séparé pour chacune des députés ci-dessous si vous pouvez) :

*A envoyer à :*

info@eurogroupforanimals.org, dan.jorgensen@europarl.europa.eu, carl.schlyter@europarl.europa.eu, marit.paulsen@europarl.europa.eu, kriton.arsenis@europarl.europa.eu, jacqueline.foster@europarl.europa.eu, nadja.hirsch@europarl.europa.eu, elisabeth.jeggle@europarl.europa.eu, joerg.leichtfried@europarl.europa.eu, kartikatamara.liotard@europarl.europa.eu, david.martin@europarl.europa.eu, sirpa.pietikainen@europarl.europa.eu, raul.romevairueda@europarl.europa.eu, dacianaoctavia.sarbu@europarl.europa.eu, michele.striffler@europarl.europa.eu, janusz.wojciechowski@europarl.europa.eu, cristiana.muscardini@europarl.europa.eu, andrea.zanoni@europarl.europa.eu, b.vallat@oie.int 

*Entête :*
*Dear Sir, Madam,
*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*.* *pour la Commission Européenne chargée de la santé : * 

(par courrier à) - Mr. Tonio BORG 
                         Health Commissioner
                       B-1049 BRUXELLES 
                         Belgique
*Entête :*
*Dear Sir,
*
(par courrier à) - Mrs Joanna DARMANIN
                           Head of Cabinet of Mr. Tonio Borg, Health Commissioner
                           B-1049 BRUXELLES 
                           Belgique
*Entête :*
*Dear Madam,*

*-* Voici également le mail du porte-parole de la commission européenne sur la santé : Frederic.vincent@ec.europa.eu
*Entête :*
*To the attention of Mr. Tonio BORG, Health Commissioner* 
*Dear Sir,
*
*LETTRE-TYPE N°2 : 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ENTETE
 
      For  some time in Bosnia and Herzegovina mass hysteria about  stray animals  has been systematically created by continuous political  and media  propaganda that aims to get public attention and direct  citizens away  from more pressing problems: unemployment, the failing  economy,  organised crime, corruption, failure of institutions to  implement laws,  the crime rate, which is continuously increasing. 
      Instead public attention is directed to those who cannot defend   themselves, who are not guilty because they are abandoned and who are   themselves victims of a dysfunctional and corrupt system in Bosnia and   Herzegovina: the stray animal populations.
      The burgeoning stray animal population, that has been caused by people is being publicised as an animal problem.
      For months certain political parties and media spread hatred against   stray dogs in particular, and intentionally are causing fear and hatred.   Authorities in Bosnia and Herzegovina have almost no interest in a   humane reduction of stray animals.
_The large number of stray animals on the streets of Bosnia and   Herzegovina is a direct consequence of a failure to implement the   existing Animal Protection and Welfare Act_. It is a fact that an   increasing number of stray dogs on the streets is always a direct   consequence of the failure to implement preventative measures which are   provided by this Animal Protection and Welfare Act.
       And instead of making provisions to implement the law, a proposal for   changes and amendments to the Animal Protection and Welfare Law has   been made by Nermina Zaimović  Uzunović, a member of the House of   Representatives of the Parliamentary Assembly and a member of the Social   Democratic Party, amendments which contain primitive and inhumane   provisions for the euthanasia of healthy stray animals that are fostered   in shelters if they are not adopted in 14 days.
*This provision is not enforceable or advisable in practice because of the following reasons:*
 1) Euthanasia deals only with symptoms but not the causes of stray   animal population problems. It will not lead to population management   and must not be relied upon as a sole response to such problems. The   focus of euthanasia of healthy stray dogs is on the consequence, not the   cause of the problem. If causes that lead to the abandonment of  animals  are not resolved, the problem will continue. if those who are   responsible for the implementation of the Animal Protection Act of   Bosnia and Herzegovina, as well as the media and political parties are   only focused on consequences and not on the causes, the problem of stray   animals will not be solved by any method.
 2) Euthanasia as a way to manage the population of abandoned animals   is five times more expensive than the implementation of TNR / CNR   methods (catch  spay/neuter  release) and the construction of shelters   for stray animalswhich should function as centres for the adoption of   stray animals.
 Does this mean there is money for killing stray animals, but there is   no money to implement the existing Animal Protection and Welfare Law?   The proposed amendments do not lay out a financing plan nor do they   offer money-saving solutions. The costs of euthanasia are 30% higher   than those of neutering/spaying.
 3) Nowhere in the world has euthanasia solved the problem of stray dogs for any period of time.
 4) In Bosnia and Herzegovina, as well as in other parts of the world,   there is no system that would efficiently and without consequences to   the environment solve the problem of vast amounts of biological waste   resulting from mass euthanasia. The proposed amendments to the BiH   Animal Welfare Act do not include any mechanism that would allow the   country to remove corpses of dead animals in large numbers, no provision   for financing such a project.
*In practice what does the implementation of these the proposed amendments to the BiH Animal Welfare Law mean?*
       This proposal aims to provide a carte blanche for the mass killing of   stray animals, and to conveniently put aside four years of inaction   regarding the implementation of the existing Animal Protection and   Welfare Law. The existing law includes provisions for identification and   registration of ownership of dogs. Irresponsible owners abandoning  dogs  and owners refusing to sterilise their free-roaming dogs are some  of  the main causes of the stray dog population problem. The proposer of  the  new amendments does not mention these issues, nor offers a plan  for  improvement of implementation of the existing provisions. This  means the  problem will keep occurring: the cause is being ignored and  only the  result is being addressed.
       Also, this proposal removes responsibility for the above mentioned   inaction from the lower levels of government, the veterinary profession,   inspections and police, a responsibility and its implementation which   is clearly and precisely provided by the existing Animal Protection and   Welfare Law.
       It was clear even to the minister who proposed the disputed new   provisions and her political party that implementation of the provisions   of the euthanasia of healthy stray animals is technically and   financially impossible. Humane euthanasia practises are costly  this   requires trained professionals and expensive drugs. Dogs in shelters are   known to be euthanised inhumanely in a number of ways including   clubbing. Images from other state shelters show starving dogs and dog   corpses left amongst living dogs.
       The new amendments are intended to mask the massacres of stray  animals  that will occur. The proposed amendments clearly reveal  considerable  inconsistencies. For example, keeping the obligation to  invest in mass  neutering, but also dictating obligatory allocation of  funds to  euthanise these very same dogs.
_The existing Animal Protection and Welfare Law is an absolutely   enforceable and functional law and it is not enforced because of   political interests._ After four years from adoption and entry into   force of the Animal Protection and Welfare Law, there are continued   obstructions to its implementation. Also, enormous funds have been   laundered through the so-called shelters for stray animals, whose   owners, directors, managers, are people close to the local municipal   authorities.
       The building of shelters for stray animals is, in fact, supposed to  be  completed in all cities by May, 2010. They are not completed. The   proposed new amendments for euthanasia of healthy stray animals will   provide income to complete work that should have been done over 3 years   ago: dogs will be inhumanely killed in order to allow for this   redirection of the use of the money to build shelters. Moreover new   shelters will certainly continue to be completely inadequate for the   health and well-being of dogs kept there, as has been documented   regarding existing shelters all over the country, both new and old.
       Furthermore, the European Union provides the government of Bosnia and   Herzegovina with many millions of euros worth of financial aid each   year. The allocation for 2012 was around 107.8m. Our understanding of   the provisos attached to these aid packages is that there is a   requirement for the recipient country to abide by EU laws which would   include the laws related to animal welfare.
_If EU funding is being abused, why should tax payers money be   promoting a regime which has no intention of upholding our standards of   animal welfare and who seek to become members of the EU in the near   future? What is going on here, with millions of Euros going to waste and   animal suffering combined?
_
      In the 2nd reading and voting on the proposed amendments to the Animal Protection and Welfare Law which was held on 5th  December,  2013 in the BiH Parliament, the House of Representatives  voted in the new amendments to the Animal Welfare Act. 20 voted yes, 14  no, 7 sustained. 
However the changes now have to be  supported by members of the House of Peoples, and will go through a  similar process that they went through with the House of Representatives  before they can be officially legislated  there is a first and second  reading, and an amendments phase. So, there are two more voting procedures and only if the amendments pass both times they will become officially legislated.
On December, 30th 2013, the Constitutional-Legal Committee of the House of Peoples for Bosnia Herzegovina were in session, and in this session they  refused the kill-law amendments to the animal welfare act. Instead they  insisted that the Council of Ministers, the BiH Government, prepare an  action plan for the implementation of the existing law.
However, this is not the final vote on the law. 
The House of  Peoples first reading of the amendments will happen in February. 

If the BiH Parliament votes for proposed amendments, there will be   significantly negative consequences for the strays of the country,   providing easy routes to continued inhumane euthanasia of healthy   strays (even those who have already been through spay-neuter programs!)   and continued misuse of funds intended for the benefit of the strays.
       Can you raise these issues to your counterparts in  Bosnia-Herzegovina,  and in EU Parliament, and comment as to how this  situation appears to  be on going and unaddressed?

*Immediate international pressure on representatives of the BiH   Parliament who are for the kill law is extremely important in order to   influence them to change their attitude towards the proposed   amendments, and to seek, rather, to implement all provisos of what is a   very good Animal Welfare Act.
* 
*   Please publicly condemn BiHs proposed changes to the Animal Welfare Act and demand that the delegates of the House of Peoples respect the decision of the Constitutional-Legal Committee of the House of Peoples and refuse the kill-law amendments to the animal welfare act and enforce the provisions of the law.    * 
Kind regards,

NOM, LIEU, PAYS

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*LETTRE-TYPE N°3 : 

. pour les journalistes (vous trouverez ci-dessous une liste de contacts de média étrangers donnée sur le site "In Memory of Vucko"* afin qu'on leur écrive pour leur demander de faire un reportage sur le sujet. J'ai légèrement modifié la lettre-type n°2 afin qu'elle soit adressée aux média ) 

*A envoyer à :*
voanews@voanews.com, editor@medialens.org, peter.beaumont@observer.co.uk, bill.neely@itn.co.uk, jonathan.munro@itn.co.uk, e.macaskill@guardian.co.uk, ian.black@guardian.co.uk, paul.johnson@guardian.co.uk, alan.rusbridger@guardian.co.uk, mike.wooldridge@bbc.co.uk, steve.herrmann@bbc.co.uk, peter.horrocks@bbc.co.uk, bbcworldnews@bbc.co.uk, editor@mediaguardian.co.uk, FOXaroundtheworld@foxnews.com, rick.davis@turner.com, 48hours@cbsnews.com, bpc@cbsnews.com, evening@cbsnews.com, pma@cbsnews.com, 360@cnn.com, candy.crowley@turner.com, info@bbc.co.uk, news@bbc.co.uk, info@rai.it, mail@rai.it, news@rai.it, marije.cornelissen@europarl.europa.eu, esther.delange@europarl.europa.eu, bas.eickhout@europarl.europa.eu, lucas.hartong@europarl.europa.eu, kartikatamara.liotard@europarl.europa.eu, judith.merkies@europarl.europa.eu, judith.sargentini@europarl.europa.eu, lambert.vannistelrooij@europarl.europa.eu, gerben-jan.gerbrandy@europarl.europa.eu, letters@nytimes.com



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*OBJECT:* Animal Welfare Law in Bosnia Herzegovina

Dear Sir, Madam,

      As Im sure you are aware, Bosnia Herzegovina is planning amendments to their Animal Welfare Act, amendments which will have dire consequences for stray dogs and cats. 
So please, I request that you investigate and inform people about this urgent issue. 
In the 2nd  reading and voting on the proposed amendments to the Animal Protection  and Welfare Law which was held on 5th  December,  2013 in the BiH  Parliament, the House of Representatives  voted in the new amendments to  the Animal Welfare Act. 20 voted yes, 14  no, 7 sustained. 
However the changes now have to be  supported by members of the House of  Peoples, and will go through a  similar process that they went through  with the House of Representatives  before they can be officially  legislated  there is a first and second  reading, and an amendments  phase. So, there are two more voting procedures and only if the  amendments pass both times they will become officially legislated.
On December, 30th 2013, the Constitutional-Legal Committee of the House  of Peoples for Bosnia Herzegovina were in session, and in this session  they  refused the kill-law amendments to the animal welfare act. Instead  they  insisted that the Council of Ministers, the BiH Government,  prepare an  action plan for the implementation of the existing law.
However, this is not the final vote on the law. 
The House of  Peoples  first reading of the amendments will happen in February. 

        In fact, the current BiH Animal Welfare Act is excellent, it is just not enforced. 
      So far, only the Italian Government and several Polish MEPs have intervened on behalf of the stray dogs of BiH. The Italian Ambassador in Bosnia, Mr Ruggero Corrias, asked BiH politicians to start enforcing the existing law, not to amend it. (Please see: http://www.lastampa.it/2013/10/24/societa/lazampa/bosnia-italia-chiede-al-parlamento-di-non-uccidere-i-cani-randagi-1wZsHQNIoyP6Rr1e0aKywI/pagina.html and http://www.sidonia.pl/files/4xii13.pdf ).
        If proposed changes become effective, euthanasia would be performed within 15 days from a stray dogs arrival in a shelter. While this may sound like an effective way to deal with a burgeoning stray animal population, typically in BiH, euthanasia is performed by clubbing, injections of bleach, and other similarly torturous methods. Of course, there are more humane, internationally acceptable and proven methods to control the stray dog population, in particular Trap-Neuter-Return. International animal welfare groups have been assisting in Bosnia Herzegovina as well as in other countries in the region, to control the street dog population, and there are many examples of success. For example Dogs Trust completed a sterilisation program in June 2013, sterilizing 3000 dogs. If the new amendments to the Animal Welfare Act are implemented, its highly likely these 3000 dogs will be taken to shelters and euthanised. 
        Also, please note that funds poured into government shelters are commonly misused, with none of the funds actually going to the care of the dogs.
        Right now Praca Shelter in Sarajevo is undergoing investigation regarding how funds  BAM 1,000,000.00 (500,000 or $ 700,000)  were actually used (recent visits to this shelter once again show absolutely horrific conditions). It is common knowledge amongst animal activists in Bosnia Herzegovina that public shelters are used for money laundering. If the proposed changes to the Animal Welfare Law are implemented, it will simply mean it is easier for the shelters to continue an influx of dogs, killing them in the cheapest way possible (not humanely) and using the funds elsewhere, not for the dogs.
  The existing Animal Welfare and Protection Act of Bosnia-Herzegovina is, as I mentioned before, fact a good and enforceable law. The only reason the law is not being enforced is because certain political and professional circles do not want to do it. (For a full translation of the existing law, please download this PDF http://inmemoryofvucko.files.wordpress.com/2013/09/lawonanimal-protectionbosniaherzegovina.pdf)
        The current law makes euthanising stray dogs illegal,  except a) when the animal cannot be cured and keeping it alive would only cause unnecessary pain and further suffering; b) the animal has reached such an old age, its vital bodily functions are terminating; c) the animal suffers from an incurable and/or infectious disease, or such a disease can represent a threat to humans; d) the animal is dangerous; e) the animal is in agony. (The truth is, currently dogs are euthanised randomly and seriously disregarding the above laws, and in highly inhumane ways as mentioned above: clubbing, injections of bleach, starvation, burning, buried alive.)
        In addition, the current Animal Protection and Welfare Act states that every city and town has to build shelters for stray animals. All shelters for stray animals have to provide a NO KILL policy and adequate care, including veterinary care for the animals housed there. Again, the truth is that the conditions in most public shelters are horrific, with dogs being left for days without water, food or care of any kind. There is documented evidence of this.
        What is crucial to relate to the BiH authorities regarding the proposed amendments to the law is that Catch & kill or catch & incarcerate policies have failed in numerous other countries. Cities that have successfully managed and curbed their stray animal population were those that opted for a catch & return policy. Studies on management of stray dog and cat population are unanimous in that euthanisation is NOT the most effective way to control populations. Euthanasia deals only with the symptoms and not the cause of the problem. It is expensive, inhumane and will not provide a permanent solution.   Studies have shown that TNR (Trap-Neuter-Return) and CNR (Catch-Neuter-Return) programmes are far more effective (and far more humane) than euthanasia to reduce the street animal population.
        A change to the law will also mean extraordinary wastage of funds and time involved in previous spay-neuter programs of strays, most notably that of the UK Dogs Trust program mentioned above.
        Its important also to note that deliberate animal abuse is rife in Bosnia Herzegovina, and many international animal welfare organizations (Animal Kind International, for example) cite Bosnia Herzegovina as the country with the most instances of horrific animal cruelty and suffering. There is the famous case in Ilida in central Bosnia and Herzegovina, where two men put a rocket explosive firework into a young German Shepherds mouth and duct-taped his jaws shut, setting the rocket alight. The firework caused horrific injuries to the dogs face, but did not kill him. He wandered about for five days before being finally rescued by animal welfare volunteers The dog had to be euthanized. Nearly 200,000 people signed these petitions asking the Bosnian and Herzegovinian authorities to bring the perpetrators to justice, but nothing was done. There has been a recent, similar atrocity, involving a young puppy.
        There is clear evidence now that people who take pleasure in harming animals are also a potential danger to other people, especially children.
        Any change to the Animal Protection and Welfare Act allowing euthanisation of healthy dogs in shelters will certainly send a message to the population that killing of dogs and cats is acceptable in all circumstances.
  Millions of citizens care deeply about animal welfare and are sickened to see constant reports of horrific animal cruelty. European citizens look to the EU to help improve animal welfare across Europe. Countries seeking to acquire EU membership need to demonstrate certain standards of animal care. Bosnia and Herzegovina are seeking admission, as you know.
        As you will be aware, the European Union provides the government of Bosnia and Herzegovina and with many millions of euros worth of financial aid each year. I believe the allocation for 2012 was around 107.8m. My understanding of the provisos attached to these aid packages is that there is a requirement for the recipient country to abide by EU laws which would include the laws related to animal welfare. The Commission has stated that aligning national animal welfare legislation with EU law is a prerequisite for EU membership.
        The issue of the proposed changes to the law must be addressed in the coming days. I would urge you please to raise the above issues in investigating and informing people about this urgent issue in Bosnia-Herzegovina.

        Many thanks for your time, I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind regards,_

NOM, PAYS
_
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

* MERCI BEAUCOUP*

----------


## France34

LEANNA, j'ai signé toutes les pétitions pour la Roumanie et la Bosnie-Herzegovine, mais il semble que ça n'a servi à rien puisque le massacre des chiens errants(ou autres d'ailleurs) n'a pas cessé en Roumanie . C'est pourquoi je vais envoyer un mail à tous les députés européens, un courrier à l'ambassadeur de France et au ministre de l'Agriculture ; et j'engage ceux qui liront votre post à faire de même. Peut-être devriez-vous mettre ce post également dans la rubrique  "SOS Appels divers" : il serait vu par plus de gens , je crois.

----------


## Léanna

Merci pour votre message et merci d'envoyer ces courriers. 

En ce qui concerne la rubrique, en fait, je ne sais pas mais je ne pense pas qu'on puisse mettre le même post dans deux rubriques à la fois. En tout cas, je vous remercie de cette suggestion.

----------


## France34

Il me semble qu'on peut mettre le post dans 2 rubriques à la fois pourvu que ça ne fasse pas doublon . Il faudrait demander aux modérateurs . Le post :"Massacre de chiens errants en Roumanie" a été vu par un grand nombre de personnes!

----------


## Léanna

Je viens de demander aux modérateurs de le déplacer si possible et vous remercie beaucoup de votre conseil.

*
TRES IMPORTANT :* un post sur le site "In Memory of Vucko" indique que les activistes en Bosnie-Herzégovine demandent qu'un maximum de courriers soient envoyés à nos ambassades à Sarajevo afin de leur demander qu'ils convainquent le Parlement de Bosnie-Herzégovine de ne pas voter les nouveaux amendements à la loi sur les animaux.

Et ce post précise qu'ils ont besoin d'autant de lettres que possibles, donc même si on l'a déjà fait précédemment, d'en envoyer une à nouveau s'il vous plait.
*
Vous trouverez ci-dessous à la fin de ce post une lettre-type en français traduction d'une lettre en anglais trouvé sur "In Memory of Vucko" (à personnaliser si vous le souhaitez en restant bien sûr POLI et COURTOIS) pour l'ambassadeur de France.*

*Et si vous avez toujours un peu de temps et de courage, s'il vous plait envoyez aussi les lettres contenues dans le premier message. MERCI A TOUS.*


·         *Lambassadeur de France en Bosnie-Herzégovine :* 

sarajevo.consulaire@diplomatie.gouv.fr
_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Monsieur l'Ambassadeur,

  Je vous écris parce que la  Bosnie-Herzégovine envisage dapporter des amendements à sa loi  concernant les animaux, amendements qui auraient des conséquences  terribles pour les chiens errants. 
  La proposition concernant ces changements a subi un vote lors dune seconde lecture dans la Chambre des députés le 20 novembre 2013. 19 ministres étaient contre ces amendements, 21 étaient pour, mais comme il n'y avait pas une majorité, la loi n'a pas été changée.  Un nouveau vote aura donc lieu le 5 décembre. 
  Cest pourquoi je vous demande sil vous plait, dexhorter le  gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine à ne pas changer la loi existante  mais plutôt de commencer à lappliquer.
    La loi actuelle de protection des animaux est en fait une bonne loi  tout à fait exécutable. (Pour une traduction complète en anglais de  cette loi, vous pouvez vous référer à ce PDF : http://inmemoryofvucko.files.wordpre...erzegovina.pdf).
  Jusquà présent, seul le gouvernement italien est intervenu pour les  chiens errants de Bosnie-Herzégovine. En effet, lambassadeur italien en  Bosnie, Monsieur Ruggero Corrias, a demandé aux hommes politiques de  Bosnie-Herzégovine de commencer à appliquer lactuelle loi et de ne pas  lamender. (Sil vous plait, veuillez bien consulter larticle de La  Stampa à ce sujet : http://www.lastampa.it/2013/10/24/so...wI/pagina.html).
  Je vous demande donc sil vous plait dagir afin que notre  gouvernement suive lexemple italien.  Si les changements proposés  prennent effet, les chiens errants seront euthanasiés quinze jours après  leur arrivée à la fourrière (ou « refuge gouvernemental »). Alors que  cela peut sembler être un moyen efficace de gérer une population  danimaux errants en plein essor, cela est en réalité complètement  inhumain. En effet, en Bosnie-Herzégovine, l « euthanasie » est  accomplie en frappant et en matraquant les animaux, ou encore avec des  injections deau de Javel et dautres méthodes qui peuvent sassimiler à  de la torture (laissés mourir de faim, brûlés, enterrés vivants).
  Dautre part, les études  concernant les populations de chiens et de chats errants indiquent de  façon unanime que leuthanasie nest PAS la manière la plus efficace de  contrôler leurs populations. Leuthanasie traite seulement le symptôme  et non pas la cause du problème, et namène en aucun cas une solution  sur le long terme. 
  Bien sûr, il existe des solutions bien plus humaines, plus justes et  internationalement reconnues pour gérer les populations de chiens  errants, en particulier les programmes de capture-stérilisation-relâche  (Trap-Neuter-Return) qui sont de loin bien plus efficaces.  Les  associations daide aux animaux ont aidé en Bosnie-Herzégovine, comme  dans dautres pays, à contrôler les populations de chiens des rues, et  il existe de nombreux exemples de succès. Par exemple, lONG britannique  Dogs Trusts a réalisé un programme de stérilisation de 3000 chiens en  juin 2013. Or, si les nouveaux amendements à la loi sur les animaux sont  appliqués, il y a de très fortes chances pour que ces 3000 chiens  soient emmenés dans des fourrières et « euthanasiés ». Veuillez  également noter sil vous plait, que les fonds versés dans les  fourrières sont généralement mal employés et quaucun de ces fonds nest  attribué au soin des chiens. D'ailleurs, les conditions dans la plupart  de ces refuges sont terribles, avec des chiens laissés pendant  plusieurs jours sans nourriture, ni eau, ni soins d'aucune sorte.
En ce moment même, le refuge de Praca (Praca Shelter) à Sarajevo est  sous le coup dune investigation concernant la façon dont les fonds   BAM 1,000,000.00 (500,000 ou $ 700,000)  sont en réalité utilisés. 
  Il est de notoriété publique parmi les défenseurs des animaux en  Bosnie-Herzégovine que les fourrières (ou refuges publics) sont utilisés  pour le blanchiment dargent.  Si les changements proposés à la loi  pour les animaux sont mis en uvre, cela signifiera simplement quil  sera plus facile pour les refuges/fourrières de continuer  à recevoir un  afflux de chiens, les tuant de la manière la moins chère possible (donc  de façon inhumaine), et en utilisant largent ailleurs, non pas pour  les chiens.
  Je madresse à vous également dun  point de vue humain. Les animaux sont des êtres vivants sensibles, et  ils ressentent la douleur et la souffrance.  De plus, des  millions de citoyens dans notre pays, mais aussi en Europe et dans le  monde entier aiment les animaux et souhaitent quils soient traités avec  respect.    Cest pourquoi, je vous demande sil vous plait, de vous  joindre à lItalie et aux défenseurs de la cause animale afin de  condamner publiquement les changements proposés à la loi concernant les  animaux et de demander au gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine que les  dispositions de la loi actuelle soient appliquées.
  Je vous remercie beaucoup de lattention que vous porterez à ce sujet urgent.
  Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer, Monsieur l'Ambassadeur, l'expression de ma plus haute considération,

_NOM, LIEU, PAYS_
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Léanna

En allant sur le site "In Memory of Vucko", j'ai constaté que la réunion du comité constitutionnel de la chambre des députés n'avait rien changé et que la prochaine étape est le 20 novembre...

Donc sur le facebook de l'association d'aide aux chiens errants "Awabosnia" , ils proposent un lien vers une nouvelle pétition sur le site de Dogs Trust :

http://e-activist.com/ea-action/action?ea.campaign.id=23752&ea.client.id=1785
Pour ce faire, après avoir rempli le formulaire, appuyer une première fois sur "*Submit*",  puis une page qui permet d'envoyer directement des e-mails aux  autorités concernées en Bosnie-Herzégovine apparaît, donc là, il faut  réappuyer en bas de la page sur "*Submit*", et une troisième page également ensuite où il faut également appuyer sur "*Submit*".

*Merci de faire cette action très urgente SVP et de diffuser, et si vous pouvez d'effectuer également celles dans les posts au-dessus. Merci beaucoup.*

----------


## Léanna

Je viens de retourner consulter le site "In Memory of Vucko" http://inmemoryofvucko.org/ et ils demandent à présent une nouvelle action SVP, un nouveau mail à envoyer car  " le groupe de politiques qui veulent changer la loi disent que c'est  parce que les touristes sont effrayés de venir en Bosnie-Herzégovine à  cause des chiens errants et que leur économie en souffre." Donc le site "In Memory of Vucko" propose une nouvelle lettre-type à envoyer par mail (voir à la fin de ce post)  qui explique que les touristes ne voudront au contraire pas venir dans  un pays qui traite ainsi les animaux en les tuant de manière inhumaine  et intolérable.

Et je souhaitais également ajouter que nous sommes de tout coeur avec le peuple de Bosnie-Herzégovine qui ne peut pas souhaiter qu'un tel massacre se produise.

MODIFICATION : J'ai enlevé le mail à envoyer sur ce message puisque les activistes demandent de ne plus envoyer de mails aux autorités de Bosnie-Herzégovine pour l'instant.

----------


## Léanna

*LES DERNIERES NOUVELLES LUES SUR LE SITE "IN MEMORY OF VUCKO :*

Les amendements n'ont pas pu être votés aujourd'hui car il n'y avait pas de majorité. 
Le vote est repoussé au 5 décembre.

Merci à tous ceux qui ont signé les pétitions et envoyés des mails.

*Les activistes demandent de ne plus envoyer de mails aux autorités de Bosnie-Herzégovine pour l'instant.
*

Voici le texte sur leur site :

" *Il n'y avait pas assez de votes des ministres de la république de  Srpska pour légiférer les amendements à la loi sur les animaux en  Bosnie-Herzégovine aujourd'hui.* 19 ministres étaient contre, 21  étaient pour la loi "meurtrière", mais comme il n'y avait pas une  majorité, la loi n'a pas été changée. Etant donné qu'il n'y avait pas  une majorité, un nouveau vote aura lieu le 5 décembre. Selon les  activistes, plusieurs membres de la Chambre des députés sont en colère à  cause des e-mails qu'ils ont reçus de notre part. Les activistes nous  demandent d'être prudents avec les e-mails. "Nous avons besoin d'une  nouvelle approche. Nous avons besoin d'une nouvelle stratégie,"  disent-ils. Il est possible que le fait d'énerver les ministres se  retourne contre nous.
*La principale nouvelle est que la position de ceux qui sont contre [ces amendements] est bien meilleure à présent!* 
Mais "nous ne devons pas être agressifs avec les e-mails" disent les activistes.
Les activistes sont tous fatigués et ont besoin de se regrouper. S'il  vous plait revenez voir les suggestions futures pour la prochaine phase  de notre campagne! " 

*Pour lire les dernières nouvelles voir le site :* *http://inmemoryofvucko.org/* 

Le site « In Memory of Vucko » http://inmemoryofvucko.org/ ajoute ceci (je cite) : 
« Si vous navez pas encore regardé lexcellent documentaire « Kinofil » http://damirjanecek.yolasite.com/kinofil-documentary.php  [filmé en 2010], sil vous plait faites-le maintenant  cela aidera à  expliquer pourquoi nous avons besoin découter ce que disent les  activistes. » 


Mais pour continuer daider si vous le souhaitez, on peut signer les différentes pétitions ci-dessous, et les diffuser SVP :

(jai été sur le site de « In  Memory of Vucko » pour copier tous ces liens et je sais quil y en a  beaucoup, mais si on en signe ne serait-ce que quelques-unes en  commençant par les premières, ce serait déjà bien je pense, maintenant  si on a un peu de temps pour tout signer, cest encore mieux ! ) :

-    https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/bosnia-do-not-implement-kill-law
-    http://www.thepetitionsite.com/116/172/210/stop-bosnia-from-implementing-kill-law/
-    https://www.change.org/petitions/last-chance-for-bosnian-animals-please-vote-against-the-amendment-that-will-allow-the-killing-of-stray-animals
-    https://www.causes.com/campaigns/38844-stop-bosnia-herzegovina-from-implementing-a-kill-law
-    http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/bosnia-implement-humane-stray-dog-and-cat-population-control-and-treatment
-    https://www.change.org/petitions/european-union-stop-bosnia-from-replicating-the-romanian-slaughter-law-and-allow-the-killing-of-all-homeless-dogs-two-weeks-after-capture
-    http://www.change.org/petitions/bosnia-and-herzegovina-start-implementing-animal-protection-law
-    https://www.causes.com/v2actions/1726575-bosnian-government-protect-the-stray-dogs-instead-of-killing-them
-    http://www.change.org/petitions/don-t-let-bosnia-euthanize-animals-after-15-days-spent-in-the-city-shelters
-    http://www.change.org/petitions/the-city-government-of-sarajevo-please-stop-the-killings-of-strays-adopt-spay-and-neuter-in-stead-sarajevo
-    https://www.change.org/petitions/goverment-of-sarajevo-canton-stop-the-cruel-slaughter-of-stray-dogs-in-sarajevo-bosnia-herzegovina
-    http://www.thepetitionsite.com/307/730/650/demand-investigation-into-horror-shelter-in-hresa-bosnia/
-    https://www.change.org/petitions/bosnia-and-herzegovina-this-is-why-i-stand-against-euthanasia-of-stray-animals
-    http://www.change.org/petitions/association-for-protection-and-welfare-of-animals-%C5%BEivot-bih-demand-investigation-into-horror-shelter-in-gladno-polje-sarajevo-bosnia
-    http://www.thepetitionsite.com/887/148/078/stop-the-inhumane-treatment-of-the-animals-at-the-dog-shelter-in-bihac/
-    http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/find-the-killers-and-bring-them-to-justice/
-    http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=sr&u=http://www.peticije24.com/traimo_hitno_otvaranje_azila_za_pse&ei=xtXJTqD9Cab   iiALYvpDgDw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&v    ed=0CCQQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.peticije24.com/traimo_hitno_otvaranje_azila_za_pse%26hl%3Den%26cl   ient%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DngM%26rls%3Dorg.mozilla:en-US :Embarrassment: fficial%26prmd%3Dimvns
-    https://www.causes.com/actions/1661842-justice-for-vucko-bosnian-officials-need-to-create-legislation-to-punish-those-who-abuse-animals


*Et joindre le Facebook Event * (je ne suis pas sur Facebook, pourtant des fois j'arrive à afficher certaines pages, mais celle-ci je n'ai pas réussi à l'afficher, mais peut être si vous êtes sur Facebook y arriverez-vous) : *
https://www.facebook.com/login.php?n...om%2Fevents%2F

 Enfin, il est indiqué ceci sur le site « In Memory of Vucko »* http://inmemoryofvucko.org/ * (je cite) :* 
« Comme cela a été dit dans les  autres posts, les activistes ont besoin de notre soutien avec des dons  pour les aider à faire campagne dans les prochains jours. Même si la loi  passe, ils peuvent faire encore plus : tous les refuges doivent être  surveillés de près pour essayer de sassurer que toute euthanasie  demandée par les amendements proposés est faite avec « humanité » et que  tous les autres aspects de la loi sur la protection animale sont  appliqués. Nimporte quelle somme aidera, peu importe même très petite.  Il y a une collecte sur « Youcaring » spécialement pour cela : http://www.youcaring.com/other/stop-kill-law-in-bosnia-herzegovina-/100887  . Les activistes en Bosnie-Herzégovine font de leur mieux pour informer  et récolter des signatures  ils ont besoin de votre soutien ! ». 
*D'autre part, je vous tiendrai au  courant des suggestions futures des activistes pour faire campagne  lorsqu'il y aura un nouveau post sur le site "In Memory of Vucko".*
*
Merci à tous !*

----------


## ldelort

Je copie-colle un texte que j'ai reçu hier par mail pour les dernières nouvelles :


Bonjour à tous,

Il faut continuer, deuxième vote de la chambre du Peuple fin janvier, il ne faut pas que la loi passe, bravo aux bosniaques qui se montrent plus intelligent plus courageux que leurs gouvernants et qui ont une conscience.

La Bosnie ne doits pas suivre la Roumanie dans l'horreur

Tout d'abord, BONNE ET HEUREUSE ANNEE A TOUS !

UNE BONNE NOUVELLE EN CE DEBUT D'ANNEE 
Les dernières nouvelles lues sur « In Memory of Vucko » :

Voici ci-dessous des extraits dune traduction du post publié le 30 décembre 2013 sur le site web « In Memory of Vucko » et intitulé « *Un pas en avant pour les chiens errants de Bosnie-Herzégovine* » (One Step Forward for the Strays of Bosnia-Herzegovina)
http://inmemoryofvucko.org/2013/12/3...vina/#comments

*«* EXTRAORDINAIRE NOUVELLE. La Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique de la Chambre des Peuples de Bosnie-Herzégovine était en séance aujourdhui, et lors de cette séance, ils ont refusé les amendements « meurtriers » à la loi sur la protection des animaux. Ils ont, au lieu de cela, insisté pour que le Conseil des Ministres, le gouvernement de Bosnie-Herzégovine, prépare un plan daction pour appliquer la loi actuelle.

SIL VOUS PLAIT VEUILLEZ NOTER que ceci nest pas le vote final quant à la loi. La première lecture des amendements dans la Chambre des Peuples aura lieu fin janvier. Il y a cependant de lespoir, car les délégués de la Chambre des Peuples votent rarement une loi pour laquelle la Commission a donné une opinion négative. Nous sommes en bonne position, mais cette victoire est seulement une étape dans la prochaine partie du processus législatif, et *nous devons continuer de faire campagne et dexprimer fortement notre espoir que les délégués respectent la décision de la Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique* et, si les amendements ne sont pas légiférés, alors nous devons continuer à mettre la pression pour que la loi actuelle de protection des animaux (qui est une très bonne loi, pour une traduction complète [en anglais] veuillez télécharger ce pdf : http://inmemoryofvucko.files.wordpre...erzegovina.pdf ) soit appliquée comme le recommande la Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique. 

Jattends les prochaines instructions de la part des défenseurs des droits des animaux en Bosnie-Herzégovine. *Mais pour linstant,* *tout ce que je peux dire, cest un ENORME MERCI à tous ceux qui se sont impliqués et bien sûr aux membres de la Commission Constitutionnelle-Juridique. »*

« *Sil vous plait, continuez décrire à vos députés européens, ambassades, média, etc.* » 

« *Sil-vous plaît signez et partagez les pétitions !* » 


*- Vous trouverez les LETTRES et les MAILS destinés aux députés européens, a l'ambassade de France, à la DGAL, a l'Eurogroupe pour les animaux, à la Commission Européenne sur la Santé, etc. en suivant ce lien :* SOS POUR LES CHIENS ERRANTS DE BOSNIE-HERZEGOVINE
Pour ceux qui l'ont déjà fait sans réponse, je propose de leur renvoyer la LETTRE N°1, ou une nouvelle lettre (la LETTRE N°1 BIS) et de continuer à envoyer la LETTRE N°2 pour ceux à qui il faut écrire en anglais, et la LETTRE N°3 aux média anglophones.

*- D'autre part, le MAIL pour les députés membres du Groupe d'étude Protection des animaux à l'Assemblée Nationale se trouve dans ce post sur la page 3, sur mon message du 14/12 à 22h29.* 
*

VOICI EGALEMENT A NOUVEAU LES LIENS VERS LES PETITIONS :*

http://www.peticije24.com/peticija_s...naputenih_pasa

*- Pour cette pétition, il est traduit ce qui suit en anglais sur le site « In Memory of Vucko » :* 

« _Arrêter de tuer les chiens errants !_ Cette pétition est en Serbo-Croate/Bosnien. Si votre navigateur peut faire une traduction automatique, cest bien mais sinon, voici la traduction des champs à remplir :
_- IME = PRENOM_
_- PREZIME = NOM DE FAMILLE_
_- GRAD = VILLE_
_- DRZAVA = PAYS_ (ils indiquent que « si votre navigateur ne traduit pas, vous devrez en choisir une au hasard », mais en faisant dérouler vers le haut, jai trouvé certains noms de pays en anglais et dans mon dérouleur, en allant vers le haut, il est écrit "METROPOLITAN FRANCE" en minuscules, çà dépend peut être de notre navigateur ?)
_- Da li elite da Va potpis bude prikazan javno? = Souhaitez-vous que votre signature soit visible publiquement ? DA= Oui
__NE=Non
__- Puis cliquer sur le bouton disant Potpisite Peticiju (Signer la pétition) 
- Ensuite, vous recevrez un e-mail de confirmation, et il faut valider en cliquant sur le lien apparaissant sous la phrase suivante :
" Da POTVRDITE Va potpis ili da UKLONITE potpis, molimo Vas da otvorite sledeću stranicu: " »_
*
Une autre pétition urgente sur Change.org :* 
http://www.change.org/petitions/bosn...t-the-kill-law
*
Et puis la pétition sur « Avaaz » si vous ne lavez pas signée* : https://secure.avaaz.org/en/petition...MENTS_TO_THEI/

*
-* *Vous trouverez les autres pétitions dans ce post tout en haut de la page 2, dans mon message du 21/11/2013 à 22h37.*


*
Enfin je relaye ci-dessous dautres informations quils donnent dans leur post daté du 30/12/2013 :*

- *Pour ceux qui sont à Londres,* *le texte rajoute :* «* sil vous plait joignez la manifestation à Londres le 11 janvier.* » 
« Manifestion pour mettre fin à labattage brutal des chiens en Roumanie et en Bosnie-Herzégovine » Infos : http://inmemoryofvucko.org/2013/12/2...a-herzegovina/

- Et voici enfin deux liens quils indiquent vers les campagnes de collecte quils font actuellement, notamment une pour « aider à nourrir les chiens et les chats errants de Sarajevo à survivre pendant lhiver » : *
Pour aider les défenseurs des droits des animaux sur place à faire campagne :* http://www.youcaring.com/other/stop-...govina-/100887 *
Pour les aider à nourrir les chiens et chats errants pendant lhiver :* http://www.youcaring.com/pet-expense...-winter/118963 *
Le facebook event de cette dernière action :* https://www.facebook.com/events/739930862689467/

----------


## alisee2

Mails des députés avec ; vous n'avez plus qu'à copier/coller

francois.alfonsi@europarl.europa.eu; eric.andrieu@europarl.europa.eu ; sophie.auconie@europarl.europa.eu ; jean-pierre.audy@europarl.europa.eu; sandrine.belier@europarl.europa.eu ; malika.benarab-attou@europarl.europa.eu ; jean-luc.bennahmias@europarl.europa.eu ; pervenche.beres@europarl.europa.eu ; nora.berra@europarl.europa.eu; jean-paul.besset@europarl.europa.eu ; jean-jacob.bicep@europarl.europa.eu ; philippe.boulland@europarl.europa.eu ; jose.bove@europarl.europa.eu ; alain.cadec@europarl.europa.eu ;francoise.castex@europarl.europa.eu ; jean-marie.cavada@europarl.europa.eu;  yves.cochet@europarl.europa.eu;  daniel.cohn-bendit@europarl.europa.eu ; jean-louis.cottigny@europarl.europa.eu; arnaud.danjean@europarl.europa.eu ;  michel.dantin@europarl.europa.eu; rachida.dati@europarl.europa.eu ; joseph.daul@europarl.europa.eu; karima.delli@europarl.europa.eu; marielle.desarnez@europarl.europa.eu; harlem.desir@europarl.europa.eu; christine.deveyrac@europarl.europa.eu; helene.flautre@europarl.europa.eu; gaston.franco@europarl.europa.eu; marielle.gallo@europarl.europa.eu;  jean-paul.gauzes@europarl.europa.eu; sylvie.goulard@europarl.europa.eu;  catherine.greze@europarl.europa.eu; nathalie.griesbeck@europarl.europa.eu;  francoise.grossetete@europarl.europa.eu; sylvie.guillaume@europarl.europa.eu; jacky.henin@europarl.europa.eu;  liem.hoangngoc@europarl.europa.eu;  brice.hortefeux@europarl.europa.eu; yannick.jadot@europarl.europa.eu;  eva.joly@europarl.europa.eu; philippe.juvin@europarl.europa.eu;  nicole.kiil-nielsen@europarl.europa.eu; alain.lamassoure@europarl.europa.eu;  agnes.lebrun@europarl.europa.eu;  constance.legrip@europarl.europa.eu;  patrick.lehyaric@europarl.europa.eu; corinne.lepage@europarl.europa.eu;  veronique.mathieuhouillon@europarl.europa.eu;  jean-luc.melenchon@europarl.europa.eu;  elisabeth.morinchartier@europarl.europa.eu;  younous.omarjee@europarl.europa.eu ; gilles.pargneaux@europarl.europa.eu; maurice.ponga@europarl.europa.eu;  franck.proust@europarl.europa.eu; dominique.riquet@europarl.europa.eu; michele.rivasi@europarl.europa.eu;  jean.roatta@europarl.europa.eu;  robert.rochefort@europarl.europa.eu; tokia.saifi@europarl.europa.eu;  marie-therese.sanchez-schmid@europarl.europa.eu; michele.striffler@europarl.europa.eu;  isabelle.thomas@europarl.europa.eu ; patrice.tirolien@europarl.europa.eu;  catherine.trautmann@europarl.europa.eu;  marie-christine.vergiat@europarl.europa.eu;  bernadette.vergnaud@europarl.europa.eu; dominique.vlasto@europarl.europa.eu;  henri.weber@europarl.europa.eu; karim.zeribi@europarl.europa.eu;

----------


## ldelort

UP UP UP

Participez et diffusez à vos contacts SVP, c'est vraiment important  :: 

MERCI

----------


## Léanna

Je ne sais pas qui a envoyé par mail le post de Rescue, mais merci beaucoup de l'avoir fait! Et merci à vous d'avoir copié-collé ici!
(Juste une petite précision : On appelle les habitants de la Bosnie-Herzégovine non pas les Bosniaques, mais les Bosniens.)

D'autre part, voici des nouvelles lues sur « In Memory of Vucko » et traduites ci-dessous :

  « Le prochain vote concernant les amendements proposés à la loi sur le  bien-être animal en Bosnie-Herzégovine était supposé être hier [fin  janvier] mais la séance de la Chambre des Peuples a été annulée. Une  nouvelle séance ne sera pas programmée avant février. (Si ces  amendements sont votés, un cadre légal permettant à des milliers de  chiens errants dêtre attrapés, gardés pendant 15 jours et ensuite tués  si non réclamés, y compris les plus de 3000 chiens errants qui ont été  stérilisés par lassociation britannique Dogs Trust en juin 2013, sera  introduit.) »

Plus dinformation sur le blog suivant : http://inmemoryofvucko.org/ 


*Vous trouverez les actions à effectuer (mails, lettres, pétitions) dans mon premier message sur ce post.*

*Vous pouvez également écrire aux média francophones si vous le souhaitez pour les alerter sur le sujet* (vous  pouvez par exemple dans ce cas reprendre les lettres écrites en  français, en les modifiant légèrement puisqu'elles sont à la base  adressées aux députés européens. Mais surtout très important : toujours  rester poli et courtois, car la discussion calme et tempérée, dans le  respect de tous, est le seul garant d'un échange mutuel effectif et  bénéfique.)

*De plus**, voici le lien vers une nouvelle pétition** demandant que des chasseurs ayant tués plus de 50 chiens par balles soient poursuivis juridiquement : 
https://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/sud-bosne-i-hercegovine-bosnian-government-prosecute-hunters-in-bosnia-who-killed-50-dogs*

----------


## France34

J'ai reçu par mail une réponse du cabinet du commisaire européen chargé de la santé, disant , en gros, que la commission européenne n'avait pas le pouvoir dans ce domaine d'intervenir à l'intérieur d'un pays . BIZARRE . Donc, il faut essayer les autres organismes, ambassades ou autres . Je me permet de faire une petite remarque : il ne faudrait pas traduire "activist" par"activiste" en français car ça signifie "terroriste" mais plutôt dire "militant": je crois que ce serait plus clair pour nous, les Fançais .

----------


## alisee2

Ils ne peuvent pas mais ils peuvent leur couper les vivres car c'est notre argent

----------


## France34

ALISEE2, évidemment qu'elle pourrait agir si elle le voulait, la commission européenne, mais c'est encore une manifestation du laxisme de nos hommes politiques: couper les vivres à ces pays, ils s'en fichent complètement car ce n'est pas leur argent (c'est le nôtre, comme vous dîtes !) et ça peut leur rapporter un jour !! ECOEURANT !!! ::

----------

